# WinXP : (DSL) Protokoll einer Verbindung hinzufügen



## Dumm wie Brot (30. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab ne eigentlich ganz simple Frage :
Wie kann ich ein normales Protokoll bei WindowsXP zu einer von mir erstellten DFÜ Verbindung hinzufügen ( Z.b. T-DSL Protokoll oder IPX) ?

Wenn ich auf die t-online CD zugreifen will ( Option "Datenträger") und die meiner Meinung nach passende *.INI angebe, bzw den einzig möglichen Ordner der alle *.ini und  *.sys beinhaltet, steht da dass das keine gültigen Treiber seien.

Bei IPX hab ich garkeine Ahnung...

Mfg und danke schonmal


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich denke nicht, dass dies funktionieren wird. Lauf meines Wissens, läuft DSL ausschließlich über das TCP/IP-Protokoll. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

